# VIP211K Firmware change



## etoghi (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi guys,
I live in Canada and my provider, Bell Canada, uses a receiver identical to VIP211K however they call it Bell 6131. 
Somehow I bought a VIP211K and tried to activate it however, I am not receiving picture and also my signal strength for satellites 91 and 82 is always around 50%. Please note that I am getting close to 100 using my Bell 6131.

Does anybody know if there is a way to update the VIP211K firmware with what I have on my 6131? I am sure it will work once I change the firmware.

Thank you.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Even though both receivers are similar and I have gotten the Bell barker channels on my old Dish receiver from the U.S., You cannot use a Dish receiver to sub to Bell or a Bell receiver to sub to Dish. I have an old 905 satellite receiver that picks up the DCII FTA channels from Canada from the U.S., but I cannot sub to Shaw using that receiver.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not something we discuss here.

Return the receiver and get the correct receiver for the service for your country.


----------

